

3 tips for beginning web designers - 12spokes
http://blog.12spokes.com/web-design-for-beginners/

======
garron
Good. The one about "write your own code", and if you need to paste some CSS
section into your own CSS file, first print it, and check where that piece of
code is going to fit, and you may need to spread it along your own code.

